# FreeBSD'er needs SUSE help!



## reggie (Aug 13, 2009)

Have been using FreeBSD 7+ years, dabbled with early Linux, installed & used late-breaking Ubuntu destop, and now am being forced to install & support a bundle of app's (including PostgreSQL, PHP, etc.) on SUSE in a VM environment. First surprise was the SUSE file structure, second surprise was that no significant storage space was provided. 

I asked for more space on the SAN and was asked, "where you would like it mounted within the file structure?"

On a FreeBSD box I'd mount it under /usr or under a new purpose-built directory. 

SUSE, though, stashes PostgreSQL databases and Apache logs under /var by default (which worries me as /var on this box is < 2Gb and databases & logs...grow), web pages under /srv and I'm still trying to find everything else.

Can any experienced SUSE users out there offer any guidance?

Thanks!


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 17, 2009)

Err, have you tried craigslist forums?  They can be pretty brutal, but there are a few good eggs in there.

http://newyork.craigslist.org/forums/?forumID=1991

(you can enter through your city name instead of newyork, if you care: http://geo.craigslist.org/iso/us http://www.craigslist.org/about/sites )


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 17, 2009)

Err, also, there's a freebsd forum on cl, though it could use more than four people posting in it.

http://anchorage.craigslist.org/forums/?forumID=1042


----------



## reggie (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the thoughts...


----------



## rghq (Aug 19, 2009)

In a worst case you can give unionfs a try under your Linux box - shouldn't cause much problems


----------



## reggie (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks, I'll look into it - haven't used unionfs previously.


----------

